#ubuntu-ports 2006-06-12
* fabbione waits for braddr to start yelling and screaming
* braddr doesn't make a peep
<fabbione> ;)
<fabbione> we are about to boot -11
<fabbione> in theory this hack should fix the problem
* braddr assumes that means you have a potential fix or at least some debugging code to hopefully expose some interesting tidbit of info but are playing coy.
<fabbione> potential fix
<braddr> nice
<braddr> been a while since we've actually seen a stacktrace from there.
<fabbione> i saw it yesterday
<braddr> ok
<fabbione> that pontential fix didn't fix shit
<braddr> at least not this problem..
<fabbione> no more tests for today...
<braddr> okey
<fabbione> i think we will release with a ReleaseNote. If you see this boot with mem=1024 for now
<fabbione> it's not critical and it's an easy workaround
<braddr> or even less loss of memory, mem=<maxmem>-128M or something?
<fabbione> at the installer time makes no differenve
<fabbione> difference even
<braddr> good point
<fabbione> once you reboot, you will have all the mem with -smp kernel that is known to work 
<braddr> and for some reason it doesn't affect smp post-bootup.
<fabbione> exactly
#ubuntu-ports 2006-06-13
<fabbione> braddr: believe it or not, my t2k is now doing the exact same thing as your!
<braddr> cool!  I think.
* fabbione radiates a bit of hate towards braddr 
<fabbione> that means more delay for the release
* braddr raises his hate shield and deflects it toward sun.
<fabbione> what i don't understand is that it didn't show up till now
<fabbione> and i did boot almost all UP images on my machine 
* fabbione sighs
* fabbione HEAD -> WALL
* fabbione HEAD -> WALL
* fabbione HEAD -> WALL
* braddr snuck in and taught your machine the fun of being stubborn
<braddr> did it change boot cpu's?
<braddr> er.. boot cores?
<fabbione> nope
<fabbione> it's default
<braddr> oh well.
<braddr> wiish
<braddr> er.. woosh
<fabbione> we have another potential fix :)
<fabbione> now i need to test it on both the machines
<braddr> fun fun.  I wish I could listen in to you and dave talking.. I like absorbing background/info on topics I feel stupid about.
<fabbione> it's more like.. the bug is there.. "oh humm try this patch".. and in loop
<braddr> uh huh.
<fabbione> don't believe i understand everything he says :)
<braddr> and I'm sure it'd be outside my experience too.. but that's how you learn
<fabbione> this one didn't boot at all :)
<braddr> at least it's behaving different.. unlike the test yesterday
<fabbione> oh nothing to do with that.. wrong patch :)(
<fabbione> bug fixed..
<fabbione> score!
<fabbione> score!
<fabbione> score!
* fabbione grins evily
<ajmitch> well done
<fabbione> hmm
<fabbione> nope
<fabbione> it fixes braddr issue but not mine now
<fabbione> GO NUTS
* fabbione HEAD -> WALL
<fabbione> not even
<fabbione> there is still corruption
<fabbione> oh well
<braddr> progress is progress
<fabbione> braddr: this is almost regression ;)
<fabbione> my t2000 shows your problems
<fabbione> your shows something different now
<fabbione> life sucks ;)
<braddr> now you're just being pessimistic
<fabbione> braddr: i need to get the release out, with or without a fix. deadline it 11 UTC tomorrow for the source kernrel upload
#ubuntu-ports 2006-06-14
<fabbione> morning
<fabbione> braddr: i can't access the ALOM on your box
<fabbione> braddr: did you unplug it?
* fabbione shakes braddr 
<braddr> crap.. damage from my nat box croaking
<braddr> give me 10 minutes, I'll move it to a public ip address
<fabbione> take the time you need :)
<fabbione> even 20
* braddr goes to remind himself where he plugged in the serial port.
* braddr lost a disk last night.. just started to get the box up enough to restore from last night's backup
<fabbione> oh i see
<fabbione> ok please don't rush
<fabbione> both davem and I can reproduce the problem now
<fabbione> and he is working on a fix locally
<fabbione> your box was to do the last test once we have the fix
<fabbione> it's not required right now
<braddr> excellent, I guess.  Won't take me but a few minutes to reconfig the network info, I've got spare ip addresses
<braddr> ok.. reconfigs, I updated the host entry for it, so you can still get to it via the t2000-sc hostname
<fabbione> thanks
<braddr> no problem
<braddr> that just leaves my tivo off the air. :)
<fabbione> :)
<fabbione> it works.. thanks
<braddr> heh.. come to think of it, I could have just told you to use minicom on bellevue directly since either way it's all the same speed.
<fabbione> ehhe
<fabbione> true that
<braddr> any idea what changed that caused your respective boxes to start exhibiting the problem?
<fabbione> davem removed 8GB of RAM from his box to go down to 8Gb
<fabbione> mine started exhibiting the problem with one image that i was using to fix your
<fabbione> s/fix/test
<fabbione> so basically it was just a matter of changing something else
<braddr> interesting
<fabbione> probably mine didn't show it immediatly because it has more hw inside
<fabbione> like 2 PCI-E controllers
<fabbione> who knows..
* braddr nods.
<fabbione> davem just disappeared testing...
<fabbione> i am sure he will find a fix
<braddr> for what it's worth.. still nothing from sun.
<braddr> I've been avoiding asking them what's up.. I'm over 2 weeks over due now. :)
<fabbione> yeah
<fabbione> don't ask :)
<fabbione> i should return IBM hw as well
<braddr> been a while since I got to play with any interesting ibm hardware.
<braddr> their SP frames are kinda interesting.
<braddr> huge though
* braddr makes a mental note, exclude the apt-proxy cache from backups.
<fabbione> eheh
<fabbione> nah i got a small machine from them to do some research
<fabbione> nothing fancy
<fabbione> but i should have returned it last week
<braddr> 2 boots in a row..
<fabbione> both with the wrong image
<fabbione> and there was still corruption
<fabbione> Unknown localized field:
<fabbione> Description-mk.UTF-8:
<fabbione> that can't happen
<braddr> I wasn't sure if that was the kernel or the installer
<fabbione> it's memory corruption ;)
<fabbione> -13 with a hack seems good
<fabbione> nevermind
<braddr> no corrupted string that time I see
<braddr> are hi5's in order?
<fabbione> this one looks good yeah
<fabbione> not yet
<fabbione> this is still a hack
<braddr> well, one for progress regardless
<braddr> btw, I never did check to see what was on disk1 to make sure it was ok to reformat/reinstall
<fabbione> no need to
<fabbione> since we can reproduce it locally, we can scratch here
* braddr nods.
<braddr> no dhcp server right now -- soon it'll be back.
<fabbione> no problem
<braddr> 209.189.198.125/255.255.255.224  gw .97
<fabbione> i don't need it :)
<braddr> didn't know how far into the install you were gonna go
<fabbione> :)
<fabbione> i did check enough to say that the initrd was not corrupted
* braddr eyes http://www.coraid.com/
<fabbione> looks good
<fabbione> the image i mean
* braddr nods.
<fabbione> i have seen that before
<fabbione> we have the aoe support in the kernel
<fabbione> it's just another block device over ethernet
<braddr> yupp
<fabbione> i used it a lot to do cluster testing ;)
<fabbione> before i got a real SAN
<braddr> yeah yeah.. lucky you. :)
<braddr> feel free to ship me your excess toys.
<fabbione> i don't use it 24/7
<fabbione> it's too expensive to run at home
<fabbione> and very very warm
<fabbione> you really need a/c for that
<ajmitch> sounds perfect for me at the moment
<fabbione> braddr:  so -13 has a hack with a fake page_size of 128 * 1024 that doesn't work
<fabbione> -14 has 256*1024 and it works
<fabbione> but it's still a hack
<fabbione> now time to produce a final fix
<braddr> and -11 and -12?  last one in my notes was -10
<fabbione> ajmitch: did you ever get access to your |Viagara boxes?
<fabbione> braddr: oh hell.. wait.. let me remember...
<fabbione> -11 was a broken patch
<braddr> not really that important, but if you remember I can shove it in the log
<fabbione> -12 the same patch using the proper PAGE_SIZE (that clearly doens't work
<ajmitch> not proper access at the moment
<braddr> boots.txt updated to record those notes, but didn't bother capturing the sequence of events from tonight
<fabbione> no problem
<fabbione> we are close to a solution now
<braddr> seems like it
<fabbione> ajmitch: sucks to be you :)
<fabbione> i got a T2000 with 32 threads 32GB of ram and 1.2Ghz proc
<fabbione> the top class ;)
<ajmitch> nice :)
* braddr glares.
<braddr> of course, you're actually using yours. :)
<fabbione> ehhe clearly
<braddr> without considerably faster disks, my primary usage wouldn't even really keep that many threads busy.
<fabbione> remember that this box is designed for http stuff
<braddr> yup.
<braddr> I keep my 16 mostly busy
<fabbione> i can keep much more than that busy for what i do ;)
<fabbione> as soon as i release, i want to install the the Niagara at the datacenter and play distcc or something ;)
<braddr> I'd just started playing with using /tmp under solaris.. using linux and tmpfs I ought to do a lot better
<braddr> but seeks and solaris' slower file systems were hurting me badly.
<fabbione> the only reason i would use solaris it's for the hotplug support in their kernel
<fabbione> for all the hotadd/hotremove of the hw
<fabbione> otherwise it can screw
<braddr> agreed.. once we're done here linux is primary, though I'll keep solaris around since I'm porting a compiler to support both on sparc
<fabbione> eheh
#ubuntu-ports 2006-06-15
* braddr drops a pin
<fabbione> morning
<braddr> hiya
<fabbione> hey guys
<fabbione> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/sparc/boot.img
<fabbione> this should be the final netboot image for sparc release
<fabbione> please test :)
<tmarble> I'll forward the message internally (Thanks!)
<fabbione> tmarble: yes please and tell the people to either show up here or report via email
<tmarble> will do... 
<fabbione> the final image should be available in 9/10 hours.. same contents (hopefully!) but different build time and therefor md5sum
<fabbione> tmarble: btw.. you can also invite people here, if they like to join
<fabbione> it's not a s3cr3t c4b4l channel ;)
<tmarble> I've already done that (and remember, there is no c4bal !)
<fabbione> ok.. yeah i know there is no cabal...
<tmarble> thanks for adding me to the team (btw)!
<fabbione> oh no problem :)
<fabbione> tmarble: you want to tell people that access to a security repository or a fully updated mirror is mandatory
<fabbione> or that thing will never work
<fabbione> well they will notice because they won't be able to see even a floppy disk on the box :)
<tmarble> so what you mean is they really need to have
<tmarble> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-security main restricted
<tmarble> in sources.list (as a minimum)?
<fabbione> the installer automatically detects if a security mirror is available
<fabbione> either that or 
<fabbione> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-security main restricted
<fabbione> the installer will do it automatically
<fabbione> but if for any reason (like proxy) that thing is not reachable
<fabbione> it will not work
<tmarble> ok
<tmarble> fabbione: how can one specify a proxy for the netboot?  normally I do this as the environment variable before apt-get, for example, export http_proxy='http://webcache:8080'
<fabbione> tmarble: one sec.. it's preseedable
<fabbione> http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/install/i386/apb.html
<fabbione> tmarble: never mind that it is for i386 docs
<fabbione> it's valid for sparc too
<tmarble> got it... so the trick is to do "d-i mirror/http/proxy string" according to http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/install/i386/apbs03.html#preseed-mirror
<fabbione> yes
<fabbione> that's like preseeding info
<fabbione> you can get to an entire handless install with that preseed thingy :)
<tmarble> which is really awesome!
<fabbione> it's good for large deployment
<tmarble> and that's why we took special care in preparing the sun-java5 packages such that the license acceptance could be preseeded
<fabbione> hehe
<tmarble> does anyone have experience running code in hyperviser (hyper-privileged) mode on T1000 or T2000 ?
<fabbione> tmarble: any report yet?
<tmarble> fabbione, no... but I did broadcast the message
<fabbione> ok
<tmarble> the likely candidate to do this is in Dublin and I may not hear back until tomorrow
<fabbione> no problem
<fabbione> if my evil plans to conquer the world will work, by tomorrow we will have a release
<tmarble> i guessed as much from your comments... I cannot guarantee to have install reports (good or bad) in time for your release decision, however
<tmarble> does anyone know, off hand, if there are any kernel module packages in the dapper repository for sparc?
<tmarble> I'm looking for best practices on developing, packaging kernel modules (note this is generic to Debian and Ubuntu and not specific to SPARC)
<Brad_> fabbione: is this the same image you've tested on my t2000 or should I give it a whirl tonight?
<tmarble> just out of curiousity.. has anyone installed Ubuntu in a zone and run Solaris in another zone?
#ubuntu-ports 2006-06-16
<fabbione> Brad_: it's the same amount of fixes from the final kernel
<fabbione> tmarble: no, i don't think so
<tmarble> thanks... FWIW we tried to install your new netboot image on an E4500 and had some troubles
<tmarble> first time we got Memory Address not Aligned
<tmarble> then next time we tried a WAN Boot: http://docs.sun.com/app/docs/doc/819-2394/6n4mg9dr0?q=%22boot+net%22&a=view
<tmarble> and got TFTP Error: Access violation, boot load failed
<tmarble> so I've suggested setting up a local tftpboot server for that machine
<tmarble> I still may hear from Ireland tomorrow and there is another T2000 that I might get access to
<tmarble> I'll let you know as soon as I hear anything
<fabbione> yeah don't sweat too much on non niagara hw
<tmarble> did you guys build the kernel with sun4v specific optimizations?
<tmarble> (or libs)
<fabbione> let me take some cofffee and i will try to answer
<tmarble> no worries
<fabbione> it's 1:40 am and i woke up because of the releas
<fabbione> +e
<tmarble> I have to go off line now anyway...
<tmarble> so please get some rest!
* fabbione has a release to do
<fabbione> will rest later
<tmarble> I'll try to get online early tomorrow and check with Dublin
<fabbione> i hope it will be released by the time you wake up
<fabbione> :)
<tmarble> ah
<fabbione> or that means i will be frying my brain in here
<tmarble> the truth is this new software on new hardware -- there will likely be more than one post release update
<tmarble> so don't sweat it!
<fabbione> there is a diff on what lands on CD and what's available for netboot/netinstall
<fabbione> CD are pressed
<fabbione> the latter isn't
<tmarble> understood... I'm sorry I can't give you any confirmations now... my hardware in Boston is unavailable -- the Ireland guys are sleeping... the third machine locally hasn't been authorized for reformatting and the guy in Colorado doesn't have any Niagara's in his lab (until July)
<fabbione> it's ok :)
<fabbione> thanks for the effort tho
<tmarble> doing what I can... 
<tmarble> I have to go now.. good luck and I'll check in tomorrow
<fabbione> thanks
* Brad_ will do a full install with that image when I get home (probably about 2 hours from now)
<fabbione> hopefully by that time we will have an iso to test
<braddr> fabbione: if you have iso's you like tested on my t2k, I'd be happy to download, burn, and test
<fabbione> braddr: not yet ... we are getting there
* braddr nods.
* braddr boots up the box to make sure disk1 is nukeable.
<fabbione> you can still test netinstall in the meantime
<braddr> if you need another tester for it.. sure.  I was assuming that it was a well covered case already
<fabbione> yeah but it's always better to do one more than one less
<braddr> true, see also the problems we found with my box and the kernel.
<fabbione> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-updates/main/installer-sparc/current/images/sparc64/netboot/2.6/boot.img
<braddr> looks good so far.. it's well into the first stage of the install, downloading additional components
<fabbione> nice
* braddr recalls you posting a testing matrix url ages ago.  Is there anything in particular you need tested.. some dimension other than straight through boring install?
<fabbione> nah
<fabbione> that code is very common on all arches
<braddr> okey
<fabbione> i did test stuff like raid+lvm or just lvm
<braddr> right.. going the simple route.. use whole disk, just do it.
<fabbione> do whatever you feel like :)
<fabbione> that's how usually stuff breaks
* braddr wishes he had a faster net connection
<fabbione> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/ports/daily/20060616.3/dapper-server-sparc.iso
<fabbione> there
<fabbione> start testing that one
* braddr ponders.. finish this install then download the .iso or abort and start over.  How big is the image, a full 650meg?
<braddr> over an hour left on the first install's downloading left.
<fabbione> halt
<fabbione> wrong image :)
<fabbione> -rw-r--r--    23306240 2006/06/16 08:55:07 dapper-server-sparc.iso
<fabbione> hmmm
<braddr> only 23 megs?  Kinda tiny
<fabbione> something wrong
<fabbione> they are checking
* braddr nods, "I'll probably let this install finish first anyway."
<fabbione> wise
* fabbione starts to summon some greeks gods
<fabbione> it seems we just found a nice mkisofs bug
<braddr> the joys of release nights.
* fabbione wears his excorcist clothes
<braddr> useful when installing all those daemons.
<fabbione> "MOMMY MOMMY! there is a BSD daemon under my bed!"
<fabbione> rsync cdimage.ubuntu.com::cdimage/ubuntu-server/daily/20060616.3/dapper-server-sparc.iso
<fabbione> this one should be good
<fabbione> it's about 390M
<braddr> looks like another 15 minutes of downloading left on the first install.. but soon.
<braddr> though I probably shouldn't stay up that late
<fabbione> braddr: yeah well i can only test cdrom on 2 machines
<fabbione> if they work for me, they have to be ok for *
<fabbione> one test more will really be appreciated
<fabbione> but i can understand if you need sleep
* braddr checks to see how early his first meeting is
<braddr> 10 hrs from now.. so I can spare some more time.
<fabbione> GREAT!
<braddr> does it still have a second stage download across the net or are both parts done off cd?
<fabbione> this is -server cd
<fabbione> you get only stage one to install
<fabbione> + daemons on cd that are not installed by default
<braddr> hrm.. I don't actually have a blank cdr, but I do have dvd blanks.
<fabbione> it would do
<fabbione> makes no diff
<fabbione> it's an iso
<braddr> I figured as much, just a waste. :)
<fabbione> well ude a dvd-rw
<braddr> of, uh.. what.. 20 cents? :P
<fabbione> use even
<braddr> they're dvd+r's which are multi-write capable
<fabbione> cd boots here
<braddr> always a plus
<fabbione> it doesn't install...
<fabbione> but start downloading it
<fabbione> rsync will be fast
<braddr> not a good sign.
<fabbione> i know what the problem is
<fabbione> yeah fixing it now
<fabbione> don't stop downloading it
<braddr> haven't started it yet.. the first install's download phase just finished.
<braddr> but I'm starting it now
<fabbione> cdimage.ubuntu.com::cdimage/ubuntu-server/daily/20060616.5/dapper-server-sparc.iso
<fabbione> new image
<fabbione> this one should be good
* braddr waits for the first rsync to finish.
<fabbione> yeah the diff is like 1MB 
<fabbione> it will be fast in the second shot
<fabbione> 6747622
<fabbione> sorry a bit more .. 6MB
<braddr> whatever. :)
<fabbione> yeah
<braddr> how long should the 'cleaning up' step of the 'select and install software' phase?  It's been sitting there for several minutes now.
<braddr> oh sure.. it just moved on. :)
<fabbione> yeah it's long and slow
<braddr> whee.. finally finished that first install.. went well.
<fabbione> cool
<fabbione> i am at the second cd install here on the t2k
<fabbione> with lamp-server
<braddr> the 2nd rsync is started.
<fabbione> if you are booting from cd, please do a lamp-server-expert
<fabbione> it will bomb you with questions
<fabbione> but it's a test case i didn't do
<braddr> sure.
<braddr> care to double check the md5sum for the iso: 82da246064785adb7b87e5aa0cb5764c
<braddr> ah.. nevermind, I see the md5sums file
<fabbione> ;)
<braddr> either there's a difference between cd and dvd .iso formats, or this windows burning software sucks
<fabbione> i'd say the latter :)
<braddr> boots up this vmware linux install to see if it can write it
<braddr> argh.. it's expired.  <sigh>
<fabbione> meh
<fabbione> well it's booting here
* braddr ponders.. loopback mount of the .iso file on one of my other machines, nfs export it, then use netboot and nfs? :P
<fabbione> so whatever reason it doesn't, it's local
<braddr> I haven't gotten the image written yet.. the windows software is requiring a cd and not a dvd blank
<fabbione> bah
<fabbione> grwoisofs :)
<fabbione> growisofs even
* braddr is considering pretty strongly opting for sleep instead of spending another couple hours on this install.
<braddr> as much as I'd like to have completed another test case for you.
<fabbione> go to sleep
<fabbione> don't worry
<fabbione> we will manage
<braddr> I can/will snag another stack of cdrw's on the way home from work tomorrow
<fabbione> we will be released by that time
<fabbione> :)
<braddr> doesn't totally obviate the need for that case to be tested. :)
<fabbione> well in theory it works
<fabbione> if it doesn.. we will just say.. Whoops ;)
<braddr> .. and then put out an update. :)  But first you gotta find out if theory and practice are on speaking terms.
<fabbione> ehhe
* braddr just took a look at the commit with the hack for that bug.. rather simple
<fabbione> http://releases.ubuntu.com/dapper/
<fabbione> there
<fabbione> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-June/000087.html
<fabbione> go nuts
<fabbione> i am off to get some sleep
<tmarble> buon nuitto
<fabbione> some mirrors are still syncing
<fabbione> but they will get there eventually :)
<tmarble> congratulations!
<fabbione> thanks
<tmarble> after you have had some sleep I'll ask you to elaborate on "Niagara optimizations for gcc, glibc and kernel available by default"
<tmarble> good work!  get some rest!
<fabbione> it's very simple
<fabbione> gcc-4.0 had -mcpu=niagara
<fabbione> glibc has optmized versions for niagara and they are installed by default
<fabbione> kernel is sort of "support for Niagara"
<fabbione> edgy will be even faster than dapper
<fabbione> glibc are compiled with gcc-4.1 and -mcpu=niagara
<fabbione> something i was not comfrotable to do in dapper
<tmarble> when you say faster... how do you know?
* tmarble asks the performance benchmarking analyst ;-)
<fabbione> simply because you use optimized code for that specific cpu
<fabbione> instead of some generic one
<fabbione> for example niagara has a better handling for memcpy
<fabbione> but if you don't tell userland how to use it
<fabbione> it will use the generic implementation
<fabbione> so the optimized glibc will use the better memcpy implementation for that cpu
<tmarble> so if I install Ubuntu on a non-niagara (older) system do I need to be careful to choose a non-optimized kernel and glibc?
<fabbione> tmarble: no, it's all done transparently
<fabbione> you don't need to worry about anything
<fabbione> if it is possible we use optimizations, otherwise no
<fabbione> you can see using ldd /bin/ls for example
<fabbione> if you are using niagara you get something like /lib/v9v/
<tmarble> I won't bug you with more questions now (but I'd love to understand how the magic works!)
<fabbione> otherwise it's just /lib
<fabbione> there are also ultra3 optimizations (v9b)
<fabbione> it's easy
<fabbione> the dynamic lynker checks for cpu capabilities
<fabbione> if it matches and there are libs that can explicitly exploit that capability, they will be preferred 
<tmarble> wow.. that's cool... so could we use that to transparently support 32-bit and 64-bit packages on amd64 (for example)
<fabbione> that's called multiarch
<fabbione> it's slightly different target but it will happen for edgy+1
<fabbione> running 32bit apps on a 64bit kernel/userland
<fabbione> or a mixed userland
<fabbione> on sparc userland is mainly at 32 bit
<fabbione> but there is enough to build 64bit
<fabbione> tho the latter should be used carefully 
<fabbione> since it is generally slower
<tmarble> right....   I will need to learn more about this co-existance (i've heard a lot about multiarch)
<fabbione> tmarble: you want to talk to Mithrandir and Keybuk on #ubuntu-devel
<fabbione> since they have been working on it already
<tmarble> cool
* fabbione yawns
<fabbione> this was a good sleep
<tmarble> wow, that was short!
<fabbione> well it's 5pm
<fabbione> almost
<fabbione> i don't want to spend the day sleeping :)
<fabbione> already one (duplicate) bug :)
<braddr> congrats fabbione
<braddr> (and crew)
<fabbione> braddr: thanks
<braddr> any reason the release announcement didn't reference any sun url's or thank them for their support?  goodwill building stuff.
<fabbione> braddr: yes.. my t2000 has only 6 cores and 8G of RAm... they promised a desktop and i didn't get it :P
<fabbione> so they don't deserve space in the announcement ;)
<braddr> hahahhaha.. so lack of goodwill. :P
<fabbione> i am just kidding of course
<fabbione> it's just the standard template
<tmarble> congratulations everyone: http://blogs.sun.com/roller/page/jonathan?entry=ubuntu_on_niagara_and_platinum
<tmarble> and, i
<tmarble> have my own T2000 (for a couple weeks anyway) and I'm installing now...
#ubuntu-ports 2007-06-14
<fabbione> hey tmarble 
<tmarble> hi fabbione ( i'm about to have breakfast)
<fabbione> enjoy
<fabbione> i am about to go and rest before the devel meeting
<tmarble> :)
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ports.log
#ubuntu-ports 2009-06-08
<NCommander> lamont, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/384695 - *sigh* first bug with apport filed on ia64 :-)
<jbailey> NCommander, Did you file it, or is there an actually *user*?
<NCommander> jbailey, I filed it as I am a user
<NCommander> :-)
<jbailey> Ah, and here I was hoping that someone was using it.
<jbailey> Ah well.
<NCommander> I use it as a desktop!
<NCommander> I'm chatting from it!
<jbailey> Hah, really?
<jbailey> awesome. =)
<NCommander> Linux titan 2.6.30-2-ia64 #4-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 15 11:14:18 UTC 2009 ia64 GNU/Linux
<NCommander> Running karmic
<jbailey> I would recommend using it as a desktop from November to April.
<NCommander> and the CD image is buildable (and d-i should just be fixed)
<jbailey> The rest of the year?  Mmm, not so much.
<jbailey> Nice work.
<NCommander> I love 10G of RAM, this thing runs nice, even with just 900Mhz of processing juice
<jbailey> Yeah.
<jbailey> I remember when I first looked at the memory stats, I thought it said 1g.
<NCommander> jbailey, if you know where I can find a faster processor card (or larger HDDs on the cheap)
<jbailey> I was really impressed at how well it ran.
<jbailey> Then I actually read it. =)
<jbailey> Is 30g drives not enough?
<NCommander> Indeed, its probably the best desktop I actually have used ina ges.
<NCommander> not if your compiling a lot of stuff
<jbailey> When I was young...!
<jbailey> Bah. I'm slipping.
<jbailey> If forgot to lart you for bad grammar.
<jbailey> Shame on me.
<jbailey> s/If/I/
<NCommander> jbailey, :-)
#ubuntu-ports 2009-06-10
<NCommander> TheMuso, ping?
<TheMuso> NCommander: Yo.
<NCommander> TheMuso, how's live in Oz?
<TheMuso> Life in Oz is currently well thanks. A little cold, but well. It wouldn't be so bad if the wind chill didn't have an effective temperature drop of 6 deg C.
<TheMuso> Making the temperature outside about 06/-7.
<TheMuso> And yes, we had a little sleet this morning, and some yesterday.
<NCommander> TheMuso, it sounds lovely
<TheMuso> haha
<NCommander> TheMuso, (sorry, winter fetish thing coming out)
<NCommander> I dunno, I don't like being cold, but I love being around cold weather
<NCommander> TheMuso, I sent you two git patches for the ports tree
<NCommander> one to ax HPPA, and one to restore kernel compression
<NCommander> which should also get PowerPC netbooting in THEORY working again
<TheMuso> NCommander: axing hppa is one I can deal with, since I've been asked to send a patch to the kernel guys to merge ports back into the linux package
<TheMuso> the other patch I can include in my merge patch
<NCommander> TheMuso, ah, cool. Thank you for being so proactive on this
<TheMuso> NCommander: np
<NCommander> TheMuso, in the good news for PowerPC, I'm now actively maintaining the apport retracer on powerpc
<NCommander> ;-)
<TheMuso> NCommander: Once I have got things merged, you can send the kernel guys pull requests as needed
<TheMuso> NCommander: ooo nice
<NCommander> Yup
<TheMuso> So I won't bother with arches I don't have, i.e no ia64 or sparc. I will only deal with powerpc
<NCommander> TheMuso, want some sparc and ia64 hardware :-)?
<NCommander> TheMuso, I was hoping to get a ports upload soonish, just because this will fix the broken d-i issue, and I'd like to see images spin.
<TheMuso> NCommander: No, I have enough hardware as it is.
<NCommander> TheMuso, bah, your no fun :-P
<TheMuso> NCommander: Well I hope to get this patch to the kernel guys in the coming days so we can have ports kernels updated when they upload
<NCommander> Have you worked out how we're going to do the ports kernel w/ them?
<TheMuso> NCommander: Yes. We drop everything in, and if a ports arch ftbfs, they need not worry. Its up to us to fix it.
#ubuntu-ports 2009-06-14
<NCommander> jbailey, ping?
